# Stand-n-Fish,Thoughts?



## REDFISH101

I was thinking of tryin it and was wondering if anyone else has personally tried one and how was it...:thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13

ask linda cavitt she has one on her revo. am sure she will chime in when she sees this. ive heard good reviews though.


----------



## ycanti

http://www.standnfish.com/index.html. Just a link for ppl unfamiliar with it. I like the looks. The black set looks really nice


----------



## Night Wing

I really think if people want to stand and fish out of their kayaks, bite the bullet and buy a Hobie Adventure Island like in the link below. 

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/adventure-island/

If you want to see an AI in action where someone can stand up in it, click on the video link and watch Efren, at the 6:18 time mark, stand up in his AI while he's dithering with his cobia (ling) fish. Watch it in 720p and enlarge the video to full screen.


----------



## Linda

I have the standnfish on my revo, the only piece that is perm is one bar across the back, so you have the option on using it or not. It's super easy to take on an off, like less then a minute. Even though some yaks are stable enough to stand up in, the standnfish has a leaning post which is super comfy. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Neki

The AI is nice for biggame fishing and all, but i dont see where standing and sight-fishing comes into play. 

To some, standing and sight fishing from a yak is overrated but its an addiction for me. Id rather site fish 1 red to every 3 blind casting( some say 1 for 10, but thats exageration). I guess were you fish plays a big role in weather a standing yak or devise is practical. Since we moved to PC., we realized the flats and abundance of reds here were perfect for sight fishing. not including cobia and tarpon too.

One great reason for standing from my old ride 135 was because it allowed your body to recover from sitting so long. It gets the back kincks out and restores circulation to the legs. In choppy conditions its also a good workout.

By the way ive been sup fishing more than any thing and its really catching on for some over here. I got a few people standing in there yaks at least. 

Ive been talking to Jimbo Meador( 'The real Forrest Gump') kind of famous dude who is an outstanding fly fisherman and has been pioneering Sup fishing for 10 years now. Hes R&D'd for years with Orvis and helped start Legacy paddle sports and designed the native oceola and versa board and has shaped countless other boards. His new venture is with "Dragonfly Boatworks", and if anyone is intrested in a true standup paddle board designed souly for sight fishing, check it out. I want one really bad but there expensive. Flipside is its very quite and the construction is second to none. They got this craft dead on for its intended use.

Jimbo said he would bring some boards for demo to the area so if anyone is interested contact me. Hes really busy now reping on the road so ill have a date for demos soon. Ernie&Linda, PCKFA


----------



## Night Wing

Jimbo has a separate website for his stand up fishing paddle boards. The link is below. I sniffed around on his site and really enjoyed his video. 

www.dragonflypaddleboards.com

I liked the 13' 6" model, but at $1900, it's a little rich for my wallet.


----------



## pole squeezer

Linda, have you taken that out on the gulf yet? If so, how did it fair? Would you recommend doing this in the gulf?


----------



## Neki

Nightwing, that vid is a trip to watch and hear him talk. Since he was Tom Hanks dialect model/coach for the movie. He doesnt sound exactly like him, but his regional dialect similarities are there.


----------



## Linda

pole squeezer said:


> Linda, have you taken that out on the gulf yet? If so, how did it fair? Would you recommend doing this in the gulf?


 Not yet, I will let you know when I do... plan on sight fishing for Cobia & Tarpon with it


----------



## captken

*I've used mine for over 2 years.*

Rick installed one of the very first Stand-N-Fish systems on my Malibu Mini-X over 2 years ago. I absolutely love it. When I first got it, I tried to turn the Mini over. The only way I could do it was to walk out onto one of the pontoons.

I made a seat for the top of the platform on mine and I sit up there while running my trolling motor or while paddling.

With the Stand-N-Fish, any yak is as stable as a flats boat.

I have gotten about too old to yak fish so I sold the Mini and bought a small Jon Boat. It is not nearly as stable as the Mini with the SNF but it gives me more room to move my stiff legs.

The SNF is a great addition to any yak. By the way, Rick Rosenberg (SNF inventor/owner) is a class act.


----------



## Redalert08

Where do you get one of those?


----------



## oxbeast1210

DO you have to get longer paddles for this system or do the ones u use when sitting work.
im liking the idea of this system, my knee since having my surgery gets really numb and hurts from sitting more then an hour I think it would help alot


----------



## oxbeast1210

never mind i watched the videos anyone got one in Milton or pace that wouldn't mind letting me try out l


----------

